
Show HN: A website to generate icons for iOS and Android apps in one step - longsangstan
https://appiconmaker.clss.hk/
======
longsangstan
Hi guys,

I tried quite a few of app icon generation services but wasn't satisfied -
incomplete icon set, tedious steps...

I am pretty sure there are already some services that do the job perfectly but
I just couldn't find them. That's why I made this site.

Any feedback is welcome!

